

Anyone know of a site where the crowd votes to make someone famous every day? - amichail

Or some variation on that theme?
======
anamax
"Make someone famous" is more than "a person becomes known by lots of other
people". There's also some persistence.

Yes, a site that has lots of visitors can make them aware of a given person,
perhaps even once a day, but what do said visitors get out of it and why will
they remember last week's "new star"? Note that "make aware" happens before
mass voting. Mass voting can only choose between exposed folks.

A small group can vote to expose someone to a larger group, but that assumes a
solution to a fairly hard problem - why does the larger group delegate their
attention selection to said small group?

------
kqr2
Would it work like a lottery?

